# What is your favorite thread on John Williams?



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Just been wanting to know this for a while because I can't decide, so I attached a poll. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

The recent "thoughts on John Williams" has shown how the attitudes have changed over time. It was an interesting surprise, and started a cascade of resurrections of other threads.

The "charlatan" one contains the most content, but is also something of an old battlefield, crows et al.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one for sure......:devil:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

These threads are my favorite on John Williams.









They're certainly more interesting than that tux he's usually shown wearing.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I voted "one of the others". Specifically, I'm looking forward to the thread "John Williams Retires".


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> These threads are my favorite on John Williams.
> 
> View attachment 148934
> 
> ...


Hilarious . :lol:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I vaguely remember when John played himself in the 1994 movie _Fanatic Park_ which he was also nominated for an oscar 6 times for composing, but lost to himself. The score was a brilliant demonstration of temperance and self-restraint.










Thanks for the responses so far! This will probably be a good directory for those who want to learn more about this composer. And if he's actually on this forum I'd really like his opinion on this poll question.


----------



## George P Smackers (Jan 5, 2021)

Deleted: question asked and answered in another thread.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

George P Smackers said:


> Deleted: question asked and answered in another thread.


With a name like Smackers it has to be good.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

All these Williams threads are more interesting and less nauseating than all those "list-your-10-favorite-...." threads.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> All these Williams threads are more interesting and less nauseating than all those "list-your-10-favorite-...." threads.


Or the threads that start to look like a Monty Python skit with Mozart and Beethoven in a boxing ring.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> This one for sure......:devil:


Still this one. :devil:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Favorite score by Dr. John Williams. Good thread!


----------

